# What's the best way to open a riveted VHS cassette



## Slydo (Apr 4, 2005)

I have a faulty VHS tape that holds my family's old Super 8 home movies that I'd like to transfer to DVD or digital format. Unfortunately, there is something that prevents the tape from advancing or rewinding. I went to open the cassette, but instead of the typical five screws, it appears to have rivets (see photos). What is the best way to break into this cassette without damaging the tape itself?


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

It's hard to make out in the picture, but those look to be Torx head screws. It might even be a security Torx type screw where there is a metal post in the center of the hole. If none of that applies and in fact this is a rivet (which I would be very surprised if it is), you can just drill out the fastener. Rivets are removed by drill as standard procedure.


----------



## Slydo (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the response - I thought about drilling them out, but was unsure. That's what I will do. It is hard to get a clearer photo than what I shared, but using a magnifying glass - and trying the smallest Torx head drivers I have - it does not appear they are Torx head screws. It is very strange.

Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe that TDK manufactured some of its VHS products without screws. If you have such a TDK VHS tape, those are probably not rivets, but plastic posts that are part of the housing that are melted down. They can be carefully drilled out (with 9/64 inch drill bit from I have read) to open the housing, but there is no easy way to reassemble the housing.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Make sure you buy another blank VHS tape so you can transfer the reels into the new case.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

texasbullet said:


> Make sure you buy another blank VHS tape so you can transfer the reels into the new case.


I was going to suggest that but I wasn't sure if the reels were interchangeable between different manufacturers.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

cwwozniak said:


> I was going to suggest that but I wasn't sure if the reels were interchangeable between different manufacturers.


Yes, they are interchangeable. I have done it a few times. Just make sure you place the tape on the correct paths.


----------

